# Carp holes near Canton



## kornie (Jul 18, 2011)

Greetings everyone! I just registered as a new user. This seems like a nice site. I am going to take my grandson fishing in the next few days and need a recomendation for some fast carp action near Canton. (west side). He has fished for bluegill a few times but wants something bigger. I think a carp should do it. Seeing as he is only 10, the attention span is not that long. If someone has any ideas on a funspot I would be very greatful. I have a small boat but would prefer fishing from shore. Thanks everyone, It's good to be here.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a youth pond in Akron/Coventry called Little Turtle Pond. Throw some bread on the hook and he'll catch carp all day. Not very close to canton but not far.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Take him to the ponds at Westbrook or Monument.

I used to take my kids there when I lived in Canton.

There are some really big carp there.


----------



## kornie (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It's great to have a few places to start looking for bigger fish. I think he will really enjoy catching a few big fish. Thanks for the specific info. I will give it a try and post results.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Since you are in Canton try Sippo Lake on Perry just north of Tusc. it has a nice pier and people catch channels, carp and an ocassional bass off it. Also you can try Petros Lake also on Perry but south of Tusc. which has channels and carp. During the fall they stock it with trout. Both are good lakes to take kids to for fishing.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I always see people at sippo casting south from the pier or west from the shore corn bread dough ball and about anything else I've seen work for people. I've even caught a few in maggots. I've done ok with chicken liver for cats no size but it was a fish to catch


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

One good place and fishable from shore.. the creek at Crystal park area.. its at Mahoning rd. and Harrisburg rd...lived near there as a kid and stopped by there just a couple weeks ago..try the area next to the ball field. We caught 5 and lost another 3 or 4 all were close to the same size... seems like they have grown a lot since I was a kid...we got them using spoon size sugar coated shreaded wheat....I am sure if he can hook into one like this it will spike his interest in fishing... lol


----------



## kornie (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Great info. My grandson and I will be busy with alot of fishing. I live about 10 minutes from Sippo, so we will try it some evening. Petros isn't that far either. Crystal park sounds interesting also. I'm not familiar with it but will look it up. I will let all know how it works out. Thanks again.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I also hear that price park is good for cats it's in north canton


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

